# Huron idiot



## rangerpig250

Thanks to the idiot in the black Ranger with the white stripes running east from Huron river this morning. I’m running east, not one single boat near me within a mile, this jackwagon comes from behind me hauling ass, cones 20 yards off my port side and cuts right in front of me. You my friend are an idiot!!!! Big headed bearded MF’er driving a black Chevy! Now onto the fishing report! Boxed 4 tickets between the Huron dump and Vermillion River. Fished mainly 42-43ft. Marks were absolutely insane. I never established a real pattern, caught fish from as deep as 145 on a Bandit to 90 back unassisted on a P10. Speed was 1.1-1.4, color didn’t matter. Bandits were slightly better than P10’s. If I was to go tomorrow I’d run Bandits 75-100 back as I think it was most productive!


----------



## wallydog

Great fishing today, I was on a charter and we boxed 6 limits by around 1:00pm. Weather was awesome.


----------



## bustedrod

man thats great, it was a nice day and some tasty lookin eyes heheheheh worked on my boat today so i can get out , you lucky dog heheh


----------



## threeten

Thanks for the report!
And the other report......
All I can say is hope karma comes quickly!! 
Some nice weather for you guys anyhow. Really jealous!


----------



## island troller

Another reason to launch away from the masses. There are walleyes everywhere now in the western basin . Just maybe a little more work to find them but that's part of the fun.


----------



## ErieBoy75

We were the only boat off SL /AL. Nice.


----------



## rangerpig250

Not sure where SL/AL is but there was no one within a few miles of me when this dude buzzed my tower. He definitely not approved for the fly by!!!!


----------



## rangerpig250

rangerpig250 said:


> Not sure where SL/AL is but there was no one within a few miles of me when this dude buzzed my tower. He definitely not approved for the fly by!!!!


Never mind , I figured it out


----------



## berkshirepresident

rangerpig250 said:


> Not sure where SL/AL is but there was no one within a few miles of me when this dude buzzed my tower. He definitely not approved for the fly by!!!!


----------



## rangerpig250

berkshirepresident said:


>


----------



## brad crappie

rangerpig250 said:


> Thanks to the idiot in the black Ranger with the white stripes running east from Huron river this morning. I’m running east, not one single boat near me within a mile, this jackwagon comes from behind me hauling ass, cones 20 yards off my port side and cuts right in front of me. You my friend are an idiot!!!! Big headed bearded MF’er driving a black Chevy! Now onto the fishing report! Boxed 4 tickets between the Huron dump and Vermillion River. Fished mainly 42-43ft. Marks were absolutely insane. I never established a real pattern, caught fish from as deep as 145 on a Bandit to 90 back unassisted on a P10. Speed was 1.1-1.4, color didn’t matter. Bandits were slightly better than P10’s. If I was to go tomorrow I’d run Bandits 75-100 back as I think it was most productive!
> View attachment 340279


Be nice kip!!


----------



## rangerpig250

brad crappie said:


> Be nice kip!!


 This is me being nice!!! When ya have to pull out of the throttle so hard that your passengers head hits the windshield, a lot of guys would have waited for him at the ramp or busted up his truck! Calling him out on here is “ being nice “.


----------



## ya13ya03

Some people. They're just idiots.


----------



## berkshirepresident

ya13ya03 said:


> Some people. They're just idiots.


What's nuts about this is that we're not talking about Memorial Day or Labor Day weekend and the boat traffic that goes with it.
Does Erie get more wide open than early February with no ice?


----------



## rangerpig250

All I know is karma’s a B#%*$, he’ll get his !


----------



## brad crappie

rangerpig250 said:


> This is me being nice!!! When ya have to pull out of the throttle so hard that your passengers head hits the windshield, a lot of guys would have waited for him at the ramp or busted up his truck! Calling him out on here is “ being nice “.


Am joking that’s why I fish away from the clowns


----------



## rangerpig250

brad crappie said:


> Am joking that’s why I fish away from the clowns


I know you were, it was close or I wouldn't of posted it.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

now times that by 100, or more actually, and you have a normal summer day on erie..its a, ive got the bigger or the faster boat so get out of my way on erie almost daily


----------



## Fishinaddict

It's just like driving your car. Never expect courtesy or common sense. Anticipate the person next to you to Always do something stupid. Then when they don't do something stupid you can be surprised!


----------



## Redheads

brad crappie said:


> Be nice kip!!


Some people don't deserve to be nice to



brad crappie said:


> Am joking that’s why I fish away from the clowns


This time of year nobody expects clowns........Just another case of sparkle rocket idiotcy.


----------



## rangerpig250

Redheads said:


> Some people don't deserve to be nice to
> 
> 
> 
> This time of year nobody expects clowns........Just another case of sparkle rocket idiotcy.


I own a “sparkle rocket”, I’ve run into just as many idiots in hardtops, walk arounds, and aluminums. Not so sure it’s the type of boat, it’s more what color paint chips they ate as a kid !


----------



## Redheads

rangerpig250 said:


> I own a “sparkle rocket”, I’ve run into just as many idiots in hardtops, walk arounds, and aluminums. Not so sure it’s the type of boat, it’s more what color paint chips they ate as a kid !


I get it........I own one as well........some people just dont give a crap and the sparkles seem to be a common theme from my experience.


----------



## bridgeman

That joker could possibly be outta the gene pool soon if he keeps operating like that, hopefully he doesn't take anyone with him. It always amazes me that they'll sell a boat to anyone.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

bridgeman said:


> It always amazes me that they'll sell a boat to anyone.


exactly, but think about it, they will sell a car to anybody too, supposed to have a license to drive a car... or so they say lol


----------



## bowhunter1487

He was practicing his tournament fisherman technique. You prolly looked at him funny and he thought you wanted to race to his numbers. That or he was on AP.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Give him the benefit of the doubt...he was texting and driving


----------



## Searay

Brahmabull71 said:


> Give him the benefit of the doubt...he was texting and driving


TDUI!


----------



## bustedrod

those clowns dont give a rats patutie, had a big boat RUN past me while i was anchored perch fishing , his wake tossed me in the air and when i landed i broke my fishing rod. i wanted to cut my anchor rope and run this guy down and start some crap because last i checked you are responsible for your wake. he actually gave me crap for being in his way?


----------



## ditchdigger

bustedrod said:


> those clowns dont give a rats patutie, had a big boat RUN past me while i was anchored perch fishing , his wake tossed me in the air and when i landed i broke my fishing rod. i wanted to cut my anchor rope and run this guy down and start some crap because last i checked you are responsible for your wake. he actually gave me crap for being in his way?


Is that how you got your name?


----------



## bustedrod

hahaha well i got my name bustedrod because of the mishaps i have with fishing rods , they have jumped out of the boat, leaped off the pier, ceiling fans, truk lid, storm doors, let tme count the ways hehehehehe


----------



## miked913

bustedrod said:


> hahaha well i got my name bustedrod because of the mishaps i have with fishing rods , they have jumped out of the boat, leaped off the pier, ceiling fans, truk lid, storm doors, let tme count the ways hehehehehe


Wait are you Bill Dance?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nightranger

miked913 said:


> Wait are you Bill Dance?
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


dadgummit


----------



## bustedrod

hahahah havent fallen out of the boat yet.. knock on wood


----------



## TRIPLE-J

<<<<<note to self ...
keep all fishing gear far away from busted if you ever meet him....lol


----------



## toeknee

Good report and glad ur getting out! If you didn’t drive like a great grandpa you wouldn’t get passed like ur throttling a 5hp Johnson. I just have this vision of you doing 5 mph while some grey bearded ZZ Top guy passes you at 10 mph. I’m sure that isn’t what happened but can’t miss the opportunity to take a jab. This summer a buddy put a bag of dog **** in my glove box of my gator. Took me two weeks to figure it out. I even looked under it to see if I ran over the something. Btw have you found those bananas?


----------



## rangerpig250

LOL!!! I was doing 40-45 funny guy! I found your damn bananas and thanks, I needed the potassium boost from reeling in fish allllllllll daaaaaaay!!!!


----------



## c. j. stone

Talk abt close encounters, when they set up the first "Jet Express", they must have had a NASCAR teenager driving it! I was motoring along in my 20 ft at a medium speed parallel to the shoreline a mile off when I see it coming from direction of their docking site at perhaps 50 some mph heading balls to the wall right at me! Must have been on auto-pilot cause he was making no attempt to vary his course and appeared to me we were going to "merge" if something didn't change. All I could see were those big twin pontoons and the tunnel between them! I shut down the throttle as he passed wide-open <50 yds in front of me heading towards the islands!


----------



## rnewman

Think the rule is the bigger boat has the right of way.Sure those captains of the Jet express and the ferries enjoy the private boats trying to get out of their way.


----------



## KPI

I think jet express has a ferry lane and you are to give right of way to him I do believe but others can chime in it is on your charts just like dropping anchor in the freighter channel leaving Sandusky bay that is a no no 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

